# Low Down and dirty Motorhome Video



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

I am not sure if this is the right place to put this so sorry if not.
Anyway, I strapped a dash cam onto the grille of my motor home and drove down a series of switchbacks on a mountain pass in Morocco. hope you enjoy it


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Very good – any more like that?

And the type of Dash cam is ….?


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

did you go from the top to the bottom in just 5 mins?? makes me want to go there now! resign, rent out the house and travel


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*best dashcam?*

What is the best dash cam and how much?
GEOMAR:smile2:


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

The dash cam is a Transcend roadpro 200. Because it was bumpy the camera went into crash mode and recorded everything. It was fixed with a sucker to the Badge in the middle of the ducato grille and secured with 2 cable ties. I ran the video thru prodrenellin software to try and smooth it out a bit.
The video is unedited and uncut apart from stablizing it. yep it only took 5 minutes. The hardest bit was finding a bit of music that was the same length as the drive.


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

for the money I vote the transcend. You can spend a lot more but the quality is no better. I not a great advocate of the GPS feature.


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

*not quite the same*



KeithChesterfield said:


> Very good - any more like that?
> 
> And the type of Dash cam is ….?


I have a few normal ones from the windsceen in Morocco
www.eamlesstravels.com then video channel from menu
cheers


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

My ears are popping!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Your videos are inspiring!

I see you've uploaded a few more to YouTube, all accompanied by superb music. Thanks for sharing them with us all. :smile2:


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you for those kind words. I have a load more in the 'bank' from Spain and Portugal. But they take a couple of days to do each one and so they may have to wait until I get home. I will keep them up to date for Morocco. Have one more mountain pass to do. I will keep you informed.


----------

